# Travel Advertising > Travel agents >  How to become a travel agent in Miami?

## ablord

Hello everyone,
I live in Florida.My hobby is traveling.I am 25 years old and  want to become a travel agent and I have heard you can do this cheaply by registering in Miami.Do you have any experience of doing this or other cheap ways of becoming a travel agent?
Also has anybody become a travel arranger ,is it worth it?
Thank you!



____________________________________
IP PBX
Business Process Automation
Predictive Dialer

----------


## addypaul

Tourists visiting Miami can go visit attractions such as Bayfront Park, Calle Ocho, Bayside Marketplace, and Vizcaya Museum and Gardens. Any travel agent should be able to refer their customer to these locations. Besides local attractions, a travel agent also has to be able to refer their customers to tourist attractions all over the world. //http://www.planetware.com/tourist-attractions-/miami-us-fl-miami.htm4//

With the rise of travel websites such as like Expedia.com, Travelocity.com, Priceline.com, Hotwire.com and Kayak.com people can now book their own air fares, hotel accommodations and rental cars. These websites are conveniently accessible 24/7 and making bookings and reservations can be done with the click of a button. Using a travel agent to take over the hassle of finding cheap air fares, cheap hotels, and cheap rental cars has its benefits tough. 

A travel agent often has access to travel deals and travel discounts that are not available to the general public. Travel agents are travel experts nowadays; they are well traveled and can often tell you about vacation destinations from their own experience. Some travel agents even specialize in areas such as cruise travel, group travel, business travel and honeymoons. //http://careerplanning.about.com/od/occupations/p/travel_agent.htm5 [url]http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos124.htm6// On this page you will find step by step information about travel agent educational requirements, travel agent salary, travel agent licensing and much more. Hopefully this page will give you a good idea of what is expected of a travel agent and what you can expect.

----------


## hotelmymood

I found this very interesting article this afternoon.

----------


## davidjack12

A travel agent often has access to travel deals and travel discounts that are not available to the general public. Travel agents are travel experts nowadays; they are well traveled and can often tell you about vacation destinations from their own experience.

----------


## jeckvilson

With the rise of travel websites such as like Expedia.com, Travelocity.com, Priceline.com, Hotwire.com and Kayak.com people can now book their own air fares, hotel accommodations and rental cars. These websites are conveniently accessible 24/7 and making bookings and reservations can be done with the click of a button. Using a travel agent to take over the hassle of finding cheap air fares, cheap hotels, and cheap rental cars has its benefits tough.

----------


## Jimmycampble

I think the Miami is the only place where all the people would love to go. It is one of the best place for tour. In the Miami the beaches is one of the best to go for a tour. If you want to became travel agent in the miami you have to know all the place which has been people like to visit. Then you have to get knowledge about it.

----------


## kentonwentworth

Miami is world famous place to visit and I have visited to this place and really it is very nice place. If you want to become travel agent then you must have all knowledge about all places in Miami. You can start your business on Internet to get customers from the world. You should make a website to promote your business.

----------


## derwinwell

Becoming travel agent is not the easy task and you should have all the information about particular location. Along with that you should have contact with travel agency, car rentals, hotels and so on. The most important thing that you have is public relation.

----------


## mikehussy

We are also provide cheap flight to Miami. you can check itself Just visit here...www..co.uk

----------


## sankalppatil732

Many people are attracted to a career as a travel agent because of the perks:
For become a travel agent they are well traveled and can often tell you about vacation destinations from their own experience.

----------


## ankita1234

Many people are attracted to a career as a travel agent because of the perks: discounts ... Can you become a travel agent with no schooling in it

----------


## davidsmith36

Register with the state of miami. The miami Department of Consumer Affairs requires individuals who sell travel-related services to register annually. This includes those who own a travel agency or who are employed by one. Independent sales agents are exempt from providing proof of assurance.

----------

